# My system



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

My system consist of the following.

YAMAHA RZ-V1700 Receiver.
Toshiba HD-XA2
Integra HDR-1 Hard Disk Drive.
Monster Power HTS 5100 power center.
HDTV tuner US Digital.
Sony DVD player DVP-NC85H.(for CDs only)
BFD.
PLV-Z4 Sanyo projector.
4 RL-p 15s two boxes 35 cft/ tune to 11hz 
One EP 2500 Amp.
LPA-1 Emotiva amp 7 channels
VR3 Boston Acoustics Mains.
VR920 Boston Acoustics Center.
VRX Boston Acoustics Surrounds.
Auralex Audio Tiles and Bass traps.
Da-lite screen 100".
XBOX 360
5.1 7.1 DTS ES Dolby Digital


----------



## deemic (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi, 

Are you still using those VRX surrounds? 

What is your impression of them as opposed to a small bookshelf speaker for rear surround use?


----------

